# Why do you photograph what you do?



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2015)

I am thinking of sponsoring another contest and this below is the *potential *announcement.
Comments welcome.
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

I was thinking today why it is that I like to shoot street photography and, as I ran through the short list of reasons why anything else bored me, I realized that other people must have their own thoughts and opinions about why they shoot what they do.

So, here are the basic rules.
Submit a short-medium length essay on why you shoot the subjects or niches that you do? - and also pledge to submit one of your own photos as an illustration to that essay

Credit will be given for insight and understanding.
Short snarky replies such as 'I shoot portraits because people pay me' will get exactly the credit they deserve.
If you have not yet decided on a specific niche or do not yet have a niche, tell me something about why you do what you do.
This is not necessarily for advanced photographers or beginners, it is the level of thought and understanding that will count.

There is a stipulation:  *this contest won't be held unless at least ten people publicly pledge to enter by adding their name to this thread.
*
All essays will be posted along with the image sent.
If we start contest will run until Dec 1.

The prize will probably be a book or something available on all continents.
I am happy for co-sponsors to raise their homely but generous hands to contribute.
I will be the sole judge - well, just because.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 21, 2015)

Post image and essay here? Or PM?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Post image and essay here? Or PM?



to be determined but I want to get commitments.
If you have essay and picture, go ahead and post it but I might have another thread for the actual contest entries so that comments don't get in the way.


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 21, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Post image and essay here? Or PM?
> ...


I'm on shift today, but I'll see if I can't make do on my phone


----------



## pixmedic (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello.
My name is Jason, and I do formal portraiture.
I shoot a pretty specific niche. It could almost be considered a micro-niche. I shoot mostly people, and almost exclusively in a studio type setting. 
I even shoot mundane objects as formal portraits. Such is my love for the genre. 

I love flash photography.

I bring light where there was darkness.
I bring order where there was chaos.
I bring form where there was only an idea.

Neither snow, nor rain, nor heat,  nor gloom of night stays these studio photographers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds. 

I always loved the pictures in my grandparents home. For them, going to get pictures taken  was a rare and formal event. They treasured those pictures, and when my parents got them,  they were treasured in our home as well.
It is a satisfying feeling to give others that same experience, and pictures they can't get from just any friend with a camera. 

DSC_5679


----------



## runnah (Oct 21, 2015)

I don't want to be in the contest just feel like sharing.

Hi my name is Jasper and I love landscapes and sports. Landscapes because 90% of the thrill is in getting to and finding good locations. Sports because the excitement of events is contagious and it's fun to be a part of that.

Really the clicking of the button is the least exciting part for me.


----------



## DB_Cro (Oct 22, 2015)

I really love street photography the most but seem to be doing it the least since there's no money in it.

I enjoy taking a walk with my camera, deciding on what focal length I'll be using in advance and sticking
with it just to make sure I don't fiddle around too much and just see what I can capture that tells the story,
that's not just a snapshot. Other then riding a motorcycle, this is how I get my zen on.. 




Syrian refugees in Croatia (1) by Dalibor Bauernfrajnd, on Flickr


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 22, 2015)

Does the photo we submit have to be something we've never shared here before? I'd be interested, but I post the majority of my favorite shots here and don't think I would have anything good to submit that I haven't already shared.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 23, 2015)

Any of your photos is fine, published here or not.  
I wanted an picture as an illustration for each essay/mini-essay so people new to each writer's work can make some connection between what they say and what they do.

Glad you are participating, or at least thinking of it.

Lew


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 23, 2015)

I would like to participate. I will be looking for the official thread or "it's a go" ... should be therapeutic for me. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks, good.
I will post a link to an 'official' thread when >10 people commit.

Now there are 5 commitments


----------



## DB_Cro (Oct 23, 2015)

<-- Waiting!


----------



## Achaicus (Oct 23, 2015)

I'll give it a shot.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 23, 2015)

I *might* participate, just for fun--but don't count me as one of the 10 to meet the minimum. I can't guarantee right now that I'll be able to follow through.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 23, 2015)

sm4him said:


> I *might* participate, just for fun--but don't count me as one of the 10 to meet the minimum. I can't guarantee right now that I'll be able to follow through.


Your health will improve and you will be better than before. I see you taking many more amazing photo's and inspiring all the many who follow you. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sm4him (Oct 23, 2015)

jcdeboever said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > I *might* participate, just for fun--but don't count me as one of the 10 to meet the minimum. I can't guarantee right now that I'll be able to follow through.
> ...



Thank you very much; what a kind thing to say!
Yes, this too shall pass--I'm not too concerned about it, just ready to do something about it and get the pain to stop.  Can't really even take photos right now because I can't move around for that long.  But in a "big picture" sense, this ain't nothin' but a thing.  A pretty little thing, at that.


----------



## charchri4 (Oct 23, 2015)

This is a great idea for someone who recently discovered they enjoy shooting but never really thought about why - like me!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 23, 2015)

charchri4 said:


> This is a great idea for someone who recently discovered they enjoy shooting but never really thought about why - like me!


Put your name in the hat brother. Traveler is saying minimum 10... We need you!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## charchri4 (Oct 23, 2015)

For sure I'll give it a go.  Now I have to go take the right photo!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 23, 2015)

charchri4 said:


> For sure I'll give it a go.  Now I have to go take the right photo!


There you go! Don't forget the essay part, that appears as important if not more... Now there is 6... FOUR MORE! COME ON PEOPLE? LOL

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mmaria (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## PJoneil (Oct 24, 2015)

I will participate, this sounds fun for sure.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 24, 2015)

charch
danostergren
db_cr
jcdeboever
mmaria
pixmedic
pjoneil
only 3 more commitments needed.

this are who I think have signed up so far, placed in alphabetical order.
please excuse any minor mistakes or non-capitalizations (I'm working with a poorly functioning memory today)(mine, not computer)

Let me emphasize again, the picture is for illustration, what the contest is really about is why you chose the particular  kind of photography you do. Not the mechanical or economic reasons, but the intellectual and emotional reasons.
What drives you?
What rewards you?
Why is this niche different from others?

If you like, I will write and post an example.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Oct 24, 2015)

count me in!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 24, 2015)

now we have 8!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 24, 2015)

Post #13--I think Achaicus is in, to make 8. And now Raj, for #9.
One more to launch!


----------



## charchri4 (Oct 24, 2015)

Or round it up...


----------



## waday (Oct 24, 2015)

I'll join in, too!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 24, 2015)

charch
danostergren
db_cr
jcdeboever
mmaria
pixmedic
pjoneil
raj
achaicus
waday
terrific.

I'll make a new thread,recap the instructions and you all can post your pictures and essays whenever ready.

Lew


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 25, 2015)

*Essay contest open at Official 'Why I shoot what I do' essay contest - open now, closes Dec 1 | Photography Forum*


----------



## Achaicus (Oct 30, 2015)

two people posted what looked like possible entries in this thread. (post 5 and 7) Are you including them?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 30, 2015)

They certainly can add their essays if they like.
The more the merrier.


----------

